# AGF Aarhus - Viborg (Danish Superligaen)



## Rainbow-Bet (Apr 29, 2016)

*Read full preview at: Rainbow Bet*


AGF are up against Viborg in round 27. of the Danish Superliga. Both these teams was promoted from the 1.division last year, and are struggling on the bottom side of the table as expected. Both sides also got suspended players ahead of this clash.



The home side is second last in the league (11.) with 26 points, the home stat shows 4-5-3. Haven't actually won a game since 4.Desember last year, but a lot of their matches has ended in draws. With only seven games left of the league season, AGF and head coach Glen Riddersholm has got 14 points more than bottom placed Hobro, who most likely will be relegated from the Danish Superliga this year.



AGF's last 10 league matches shows 1-5-4, and they will miss out their big strong striker Morten Duncan Rasmussen for this match, he's suspended.



*Expected lineup AGF:*



Rasmussen

Mikanovic – Christensen – Elez – Backman

Aabech – Pedersen – Cavric – Bjarnason – Olsen

Lange



The guests sit on an okay 9th place in the league, the away stats shows 4-2-7. They've got 3-4-3 on their last 10 league matches. Head coach Johnny Mølby's got a big challenge on his teams injury and suspension situation, five players are unavailable in total. Here is the unavailable list:



Kristoffer Pallesen (defender) suspended

George Fochive (midfield) suspended

Osama Akharraz (midfield) injured

Mikkel Vestergaard (striker) injured

Jeroen Veldmate (defender) injured



*Expected lineup Viborg:*



Friis Jensen

Rask – Thorsen – Poulsen – Reese

Wichmann – Curth – Kamper – Grønning – Andersen

Frederiksen



We will see a tight and even match, where none of the teams have a lot to play for. AGF are actually in the relegation battle, but hopeless Hobro is too far away to make a big threat this season. Draw and split of the points is our bet.

*




*



*AGF – Viborg          X*

*3.20  play at Unibet*

*3.20  play at Bet365*

*3.20  play at bwin*

*3.27  play at Pinnacle*

*3.25  play at BetVictor*

*3.20  play at Betsafe*

*3.05  play at bet-at-home*


----------

